# Angelschein aus Polen



## wishmaster (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Eine kurze Frage:

Darf mein polnischer Kumpel mit seinem polnischen Angelschein hier in Deutschland angeln?

Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## Parasol (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*



wishmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...




Ja, er darf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*

für Bayern:

als GAST: ja
mit ständigem Aufenthalt bzw Wohnsitz in Bayern: nein


----------



## Yoshi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*



Parasol schrieb:


> Ja, er darf.



*Nein*, darf er eben nicht, zumindest nicht ohne weiteren Erlaubnisschein! Ob er diesen auch überall bekommt (z.B. Vereinsgewässer) ist fraglich, an öffentlichen Gewässern höchstens ne Tageskarte.


----------



## Parasol (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*



Yoshi schrieb:


> *Nein*, darf er eben nicht, zumindest nicht ohne weiteren Erlaubnisschein! Ob er diesen auch überall bekommt (z.B. Vereinsgewässer) ist fraglich, an öffentlichen Gewässern höchstens ne Tageskarte.



Hallo Yoshi,
Wenn von einem "Polnischen Angelschein" die Rede ist, kann eigentlich nur der Fischereischein gemeint sein. Dass zusätzlich ein Erlaubnisschein für das entsprechende Gewässer notwendig ist, ist selbstverständlich; auch mit "Deutschem Fischereischein".
Jedenfalls werden dem Interessierten alle Erlaubnisse erteilt um in Deutschland angeln zu können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*



Parasol schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werden dem Interessierten *alle* Erlaubnisse erteilt um in Deutschland angeln zu können.


 
#d

Wie in meinem Posting oben schon erwähnt, muss das *differenziert* gesehen werden:

für Bayern:

als GAST: ja
mit ständigem Aufenthalt bzw Wohnsitz in Bayern: *nein*


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*



wishmaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...



das wird in jedem bundesland anders gehandhabt.
in einigen ländern ist der bürokratische aufwand enorm hierzu gab es auch schon in diversen angelzeitschriften entsprechende berichte ,es wurden zum beispiel beglaubigte übersetzungen der ausländischen lizenzen verlangt.
also am besten bei der zuständigen fischereibehörde vorher nachfragen oder im jeweiligen fischereigesetz nachlesen.


gruß antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*

Angeln für Ausländer in Deutschland


Gruß Mike


----------



## prinz1 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen*

hallo an alle

also für brandenburg ist es eine einfache sache !
er geht zu seinem verein in polen und holt sich dort eine dav-karte für die brandenburger gewässer. soll wohl ca 25 teuro`s kosten. geht wohl auch bei den deutschen stellen ! damit sind dann *alle* brandenburgischen dav-gewässer zu beangeln !
andersrum gehts übrigens auch ! deutschmännchen ( oder - frauchen  ) holt sich beim dav ne karte für die gewässer der polnischen kollegen (ebenfalls 25 teuro`s) und beangelt die polnischen gewässer ! ist ne gute alternative zum oderschein !!! 
tja, das dazu !

gruß an alle

der prinz


----------

